
Symbian CEO: Android just another Linux platform - shayan
http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/11/06/Android-just-another-Linux-platform_1.html
======
rglullis
Well, I am too tired to translate today, but I _did_ write about the
implications of an open platform like Android in a blog I write. (in
portuguese: <http://log4dev.com/2007/11/06/pc-20>).

To sum up: I believe that Android, today, reminds of the idea of the IBM PC
standard in the early '80s. Real innovation will only happen in mobile devices
when developers have a more consistent platform and know that no one major
player (say, Apple) controls everything.

~~~
shayan
but isn't apple coming up with their iPhone SDK in the next coming months?

------
jey
The Apple II and IBM PC? Those are just yet another von Neumann platform. We
won't have to worry about 'em.

------
wmf
Symbian is seriously threatened by Android; even if Android isn't very good
some handset makers may switch to it simply to avoid Symbian licensing costs.
AFAIK Symbian has no other business to fall back on.

~~~
shayan
that is an interesting point and the way he stated his opinion and the timing
of it sounds like he is a bit threatened as well

------
samwise
This guy is an ass. As with all platforms developers will have the last word.
Developers will usually choose the most open and widely used platform ie
google

------
mhb
Oh. Symbian - not Sybian (<http://www.sybian.com/>).

------
brl
Famous last words.

------
michaelneale
And symbian is terrible?

